# brak paneli-gnome

## Vibe

Witam,  :Smile: 

  Po pewnych problemach zalogowałem się do Gnome ale nie mam tam żadnych paneli.Jest tylko ikona Mój Komputer, Katalog Domowy i Kosz.Co mogę zrobić abym miał panel z zegarem,menadżerem sieci, zasilania itp.?

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------

## Vibe

doinstalowałem firefoxa z odpowiednio ustawionymi flagami USE i jak nie mam paneli tak nie mam.Gdy chcę uruchomić firefoxa z konsoli otrzymuję:

```

Error: no display specifed

```

Natomiast gdy dodałem wpis z poziomu użytkownika:

```

echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc

```

i wpisałem "startx" - Gnome się odpaliło jednak w konsoli otrzymuję cały czas niekończącą się listę błedów typu:

```

(gnome-settings-deamon:4364): GVFS_remoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING ** : New owner : 1 484 for volume monitor org.gtk.Private.GduVolumeMonitor connected to the bus; seding drivers/volumes/mounts

(gnome-panel:4395): GVFS_remoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING ** : New owner : 1 484 for volume monitor org.gtk.Private.GduVolumeMonitor connected to the bus; seding drivers/volumes/mounts

```

Pozdrawiam i z góry bardzo dziękuję za pomoc!  :Smile: 

----------

## boo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gnome-config.xml

Czy gnome uruchamiasz przez "gdm", czy po prostu piszesz w terminalu "startx"?

Jeśli przez "startx" to spróbuj zalogować się przez "gdm" (jak nie masz to zainstaluj, "emerge gdm" i "rc-update add xdm default" ). 

Jak zainstalowałeś gnoma przez "emerge gnome", czy "emerge gnome-light"?

Z którego miejsca próbujesz uruchomić firefoxa: z terminali ttyX (nie wiem jaka jest poprawna nazwa, chodzi mi o: http://www.szarp.com.pl/howto/howto/html/terminale-w-linuksie.html ), czy z otwartej konsoli w trybie graficznym?

Jeśli z ttyX to nie powinno działać (na siłę to się da jeśli serwer X jest uruchomiony, ale trzeba jakieś dodatkowe parametry podopisywać, nie pamiętam jakie). Z konsoli w trybie graficznym to powinno bez problemu się uruchomić.

Może użytkownik nie jest w jakiejś grupie.

----------

## Vibe

Dziękuję za odpowiedź!Najpierw uruchamiałem GNOME przez gdm ale myślałem że spróbuję przez startx to ewentualnie to coś zmieni.Natomiast jeśli chodzi o uruchamianie firefoxa to robię to przez konsolę tty1 bo na pulpicie nie mam nic poza tapetą i 3 ikonkami.

ps.obecnie mam zainstalowane gnome-light (wcześniej miałem zainstalowane GNOME)

----------

## boo

Czy wcześniej jak miałeś całe gnome to wszystko działało?

Czy masz zainstalowane: gnome-panel gnome-settings  gnome-menus?

----------

## Vibe

dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź.Wcześniej gdy miaem zainstalowaną całą metapaczkę GNOME miałem te same problemy dlatego zdecydowałem że odinstaluję GNOME i zainstaluję lżejszą wersję GNOME-LIGHT.Problemy jednak pozostały i wciąż nie mam żadnych paneli pomimo faktu że pakiety o które pytałeś są zainstalowane w najnowszych wersjach.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Vibe

Udało mi się w końcu rozwiązać ten problem.Problemem był HALD którego dodałem w trakcie instalacji.

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję wszystkim za zainteresowanie się moim problemem.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vibe

usunąłem [Solved] z nazwy tematu ponieważ uważam że problem nie jest tak naprawdę rozwiązany.Cóż z tego że wyłączyłem HALD jeśli potrzebuję dbus do uaktywnienia i korzystania z networkmanagera czy wicd. Jedynym rozwiązaniem w tym momencie jest chyba...przerzucenie się na inne środowisko graficzne np.KDE.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## soban_

Probowales zmienic nazwe calej konfiguracji gnoma w home i odpalic srodowisko na nowo (tak zeby sam na nowo ustawienia wygenerowal)? Czy probowales revdep-rebuild zapuscic?

----------

## ryba84

Dbus nie jest zależne i działa bez hala.

----------

